

Has Apple Really Ever Invented Anything?[video] - neya
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFeC25BM9E0

======
simonh
This has been posted here before.

If you applied this standard to everyone, nobody would have invented anything.
E.g. Apple may not have invented bitmapped displays or the mouse, but they
invented drop-down menus, overlapping windows, drag-and-drop, etc, etc. Where
do you draw the line?

